# CAMARO Z28 in process



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm not a proffessional model builder
but i thought i'd post anyway for learning experience.
i'm in the process of building and will post as i go.
thanks :wave:


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

*heres the box it came in.*


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

*i primered and painted the body even though it came in orange plastic i still painted it orange.*
*the decal stuck to soon and i couldnt move it so they arent spaced perfectly.*
*i also clear coated all with air brush.*
*i did all the painting of body in one day.*
*i used .*
*1.acrylic testors primer.*
*2.acrylic tamiya orange mixed with red clear to get the color i wanted.*
*photos coming.*


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

next i'll show the frame and engine.


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

just some parts painted. coming up


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

*i started the wheels.coming up*


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

i'll post more soon.
thanks again


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Lookin good so far. I really like the orange color you came up with.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Looks good!


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Dang! that is one bright color of orange now! Very cool looking car! The decals look fine to me. Can't wait to see her finished up! Mo


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

Thanks for all the comments i'll post more soon.
i know it's not that good compared to your models but i dont have that much practice
so i just do what i can but i'm learning.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

palo said:


> Thanks for all the comments i'll post more soon.
> i know it's not that good compared to your models but i dont have that much practice
> so i just do what i can but i'm learning.


This is just NOT TRUE my friend, None of us around here compare each others work to the next guys, And besides, That paint job is VERY NICE MAN, I have seen several version of this kit, and plain on building a few of them my self see this work now, YOUR WORK, is as nice as anyone's out here I have seen. Please keep up the good work and show us any progress you feel like showing as well, AT ANYTIME, AND THINK FOR YOUR PERTISAPATION HERE, this site need work like this and work like yours, and with out guys like you we would be lacking in talent WITH OUT A DOUBT.



Ian


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

THANKS IAN ! iv'e seen your work and it's great .
i'll try to stay active on posting but it's hard to find time.
i'll post the gas tank now.


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

*i'll repaint these later because the paint doesnt stick to good with a brush.







*


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

the last word to above post is= brush.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Ian is absolutely right. You might read comments here like, "I wish mine had turned out that good," but that's about as close as we come to making direct comparisons. Everyone here has different skill levels, different goals, different methods, etc, and everyone here has something to offer.

"Practice" and "learning" are par for the course. I've been building models off-and-on for 40+ years, and I'm _still_ trying to "get it right". But that's part of the fun!

Please keep posting photos of your work; I'm looking forward to seeing your continued progress on this build! :thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

You have good and clean building techniques and thats what it's all about. Just take your time. With each model that you build you will not only get better but you will get new ideas and will try new things that you have picked up off of the other guys here. Don't sweat it at all, this car is coming along beautifully! Mo


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

Thanks guys your all very kind and wise.
i've been messing with the nintendo 3ds portable console and games so i've been distracted .
i just completed the suspension and rear differential and repainted it photos coming up now.


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

I put some chrome around the windows using testores thin foil.
it was hard and not perfect ,it's my first time.


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

those are not scratches on the side it's flash reflections.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Foiling is something that takes a LOT of practice !!! I've done it many times and I'm still not happy with the results I get. Patience is definately the key to foiling, that and a NEW blade in your knife when you start. You did fine with it. I use a Q-tip to burnish my foil down. It not only helps to get the wrinkles out but also kinda polishes the foil at the same time. Mo


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I have never tried it my self, What do i use here Mo to do this?, I use 1/16 or smaller, Silver or Black Pin-Striping for this purpose my self, WORKS FOR ME REALLY, but I will try anything once, 
TWICE IF I LIKE IT, and Even Three Times, If don't get arrested first,...lol


Ian


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

That's pretty! I love the orange with the white stripes!
I discovered the foil goes on cleaner, if you carefully drag the back of an xacto blade along the edge of the trim on the body before you apply the foil. That way if the molded trim is vauge or shallow, you get a line to cut your foil.

Steve


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks very nice. That orange is great.


----------



## arvada_modeler (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah - it looks great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

looking good like others have said use a very sharp or new #11 blade,and the Q-tip works great 

Ian its called bare-metal foil,comes in sheets and its very thin with an adhesive backing and comes in a bunch of different finishes,easy to learn,just cut off some from the sheet rub down over trim area and trim off extra


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

i appreciate all the tips on bare metal foil and comments.
i'm not making excuses but it it looks better off camera ,
the pictures show everything i cant see in person.


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

heres a decal on the air cleaner


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

out of focus decals in dash gauges.
sorry i didnt see how out of focus it is.


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

wrong picture


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

getting the interior parts ready.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Take a hole punch to your foil and you can do some nice stuff with the instruments, and the door panels look great with a little foil too...

Steve


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

looking good here Palo, Love the body color on this kit that you come up with here, I have the same model kit now in my stock more less, Mine will be a shade of green with black stripes, BUT YOUR COLOR is very nice dude, Nice decal job on the engine to and body stripes as well, the Dashboard picture is a litter fuzzy as you will know here, ether that or my eyes are going on be quicker then I thought,..lol..Might wont to Remove that shot, and get a better one for Preservation in its place real quick, People will be dragging this tread up for a white to come you know, so make sure you use the right shots on this thread for your own reference here to stand time is all......The Devil is in the details. Keep up the great work..




Ian


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

Getting the interrior together


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

too blurry to show


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

painting inside


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

plastic glass is in


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

plastic glass


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

back plastic glass


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

painted sides


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

painted back of hood


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

grill is in







the


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

the radiater and shroud is in


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

more radiater and shroud


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

more coming.


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

more radiater shroud you can see gauge in dash also


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

a nice side view


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Don't worry about making mistakes, dude - you're doing a lot better than I did when I was a kid learning to build models! I had to teach myself. When I started out doing this, I never painted my cars - I just built them, and that was that! I had decals on them, but I never had the knowledge, or experience to make them as realistic as possible. I threw away a LOT of models from back in the day when I was building. I still have a Corvette from the fifties that I built, but no paint - just decals. It's the only surviving one. I played with it as a toy rather then enjoy it as a model. The foil is crap to learn on, I know - I've been using it for over ten years. I still hate the way it looks! I'm going to use the silver paint from Alclad if I can get it. This is smoother, and just as difficult to get a good realistic effect if you don't use it with care. 

As far as that's concerned, use it only around the windows, but experiment with smaller stuff once you feel confident about using it. A cotton swab, or an old t-shirt works best. You can feel what you're doing with a t-shirt, and get smoother lines with it than you can with a Q-tip. Just cut thin strips for body mouldings, and shapes for big parts like the fins on a '57 Chevy. Cut out your basic shape, and apply it with the tip of the knife (to hold it), then use it apply foil to the painted surface, then use a T-shirt to smooth it down. Cut along the edge at a 45 degree angle to keep the knife from slipping, or tearing the foil. Do this very slowly, so you don't mess up. 

Your paint has a little orange peel - try to spray a little at a time, not try to cover it all at once. This will give it a smoother appearance. Once you have the coverage over the body - go back over it, and spray it all at one time in a thin wet layer to make the paint surface reflect evenly. Practice on scrap FIRST - to get your feel for the can, and applying it over hard surfaces to keep it from running, or getting orange peel from being too close to the surface you're painting it on. This is more of an art than a science. You'll get the hang of gloss paints eventually, and know how much to spray to get an even coverage without having to strip the paint, and start over. A tiny artist brush will help go a long way with dial guages, and instrument clusters. This is also handy with small details such as, seat belt returns, and window cranks. Don't worry about perfection right away - I've been doing this for most of my life, and I'm still trying to figure out how to make it perfect the first time! You'll learn tricks along the way that will help you out as you build - that's why we're here, to help you achieve a better experience through modeling experience. You'll eventually get to the point of adding better detail through using guitar strings, fleece flocking, and other components to make the most of your builds. 

Just stick around - you're doing a pretty good job there by yourself. Soon you'll be scratch making parts before you know it! :wave:

~ Chris


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

hi chris
thanks but i dont think i'll ever be really realistic because i usually like to build out of the box.but i might try foil for awhile and painting more lighter coates and sanding a little.
i dont know about scratch building parts though i'm too busy for all that.
i guess i'm happy with mediocre (did i spell that right) type building.
i love watching you guys go at it dont get me wrong.
but i want the casual model builders to also feel like they can switch from the sci fi or figure/monsters and try a car kit without being intimidated by the hardcore model builder.
and i want them to show it warts and all and have fun doing it whether thier a kid or an old geezer or somewhere in between.
otherwise all were doing is constantly trying to up the level of the last guy and perfect perfection to the utmost perfection.
so i say welcome to all levels of builders.
having said that i really appreciate all the tips and comments and i really enjoy you all and the forum is great.
thanks


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

palo said:


> ...and i want them to ...have fun doing it whether thier a kid or an old geezer or somewhere in between...so i say welcome to all levels of builders.


Very well said, palo


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

What I suggested was only to help improve your modeling skills so that you can build to YOUR satisfaction = NOT MEDIOCRE. The skills I've described are of the most basic knowledge to inspire you, and anyone reading this, so that they can get the most enjoyment without a lot of work. You'd be amazed at what a little paint, and foil trim can do even for the most average modeler, and it doesn't require any special skills to achieve! Your paint is a little rough, but all part of the learning process. As I said before - I built a LOT of stinkers in my time before I really got good enough to be happy with anything I did. Yours looks great compared to my first paint job on a car (done with a brush)! I can't wait to see this finished, and proudly displayed on a shelf.

~ Chris


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

I always loved that 1970's style Camaro or Firebird. It was truly an awesome car of the time. On your next car, use the Model Master enamels and you'll get a nicer, smoother finish when you use an airbrush.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey Palo, what side of town do you live on? I'm over here in Sunnyside near Kings Canyon and Fowler. On Fridays the Hobbytown has a modelers workshop run by a guy named Dennis, I've known him for a long time, he can give you some great general tips on building. If you need anything specific you can get ahold of me through PM's, since you're in town I could help you out if you need anything. 

As far as building is concerned, dude, we all started somewhere. The thing about building is don't try to impress other people, just build for yourself. I share a lot of the stuff I do in my building because I've been doing it for 45 years, but I still learn from guys your age too. Just keep it up, you'll get it.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

And your car looks awesome and can't wait to see it completely finished.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah Been a while since we have hear anything on this post here I agree, That always happens when some one Drags up one for these posts from the Depths like this and repost it at the top, People think it just happened of something a day or so ago and adds to it accordingly like this, THATS NOT THE CASE REALLY,..last post was 05-28-2011, 11:20 PM,..I to think it was an interesting build my self and added to it with my comments as well, But who knows where it is at this time....You know what I mean.


But I'm sure he will get back to it as well soon enough, and MAYBE this will help hem come back to it in this way by Re-Posting some new comments, Sometimes that helps WHEN THIS HAPPENDS....Just my opinion as well here guys so no worries, But it happens a lot more then you realize.......So Where are you at Mister Palo ?..lets see some new additions.....Looks great So far...

But I'm sure he will get back to MAYBE this will help hem come back to it, Sometiemes that helps WHEN THIS HAPPENDS....Just my opions as well here guys, But it happends a lot more then you realize.




*

Ian*


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

How is the project going so far?

Steve


----------

